# Airport ou WI-FI via USB sur mon PB



## Xakela (12 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

J'ai un PB 12" 1Ghz qui est pret pour airport mais pas équipé. L'intégration d'une carte airport me coûterait 80 euros... je préfère éviter !

J'ai déjà lu plusieurs discussions sur mon sujet mais jamais la réponse exacte...

*Quels "USB adapter" sont compatibles avec MAC ??* 

Après avoir consulté plusieurs magasins spécialisés, je n'ai toujours pas de réponses... Je suppose qu'il doit bien en avoir une... 

Merci !

Xakela


----------



## Phobos028 (12 Décembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai acheté il y a une semaine une clé usb asus WL-167g (chipset ralink).
Elle passe sous windows, sous mac, sous linux, et même sous linux sur mac (pour ça que je l'ai choisi )


----------



## wizzz (15 Décembre 2005)

salut !

J'ai le même problème mais avec un Powerbook  pismo...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai acheté il y a une semaine une clé usb asus WL-167g (chipset ralink).
> Elle passe sous windows, sous mac, sous linux, et même sous linux sur mac (pour ça que je l'ai choisi )



salut,
comment as-tu fais pour que cela fonctionne avec Airport, parceque moi, quand je l'ai installé, il me le met dans le panneau Réseau des pref systèmes sous le nom de Adaptateur Ethernet (en1) et il m'ouvre au démarrage une application appelée WirelessUtlityUSB
le syteme reconnais la clé usb puisqu'elle apparait dans les infos de l'ordi

alors, qu'est ce que j'ai loupé ?
dans le l'onglet "site survey" de WirelessUtilityUSB, il ne trouve aucun réseau, alors que Airport marche très bien avec le G4 juste à côté

qu'est que j'ai oublié ???

résumé :
clé USB ASUS WL-167g sur PB G3 400 Bronze <- Fonctionne pas

Borne Airport 802.11g <-Fonctionne

carte Airport 802.11g dans PM G4 2*450Mhz <-Fonctionne


----------



## Phobos028 (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut, j'ai pu me connecter à de nombreux réseaux de toutes sortes sans aucun problèmes et même partager la connexion avec l'airport extreme, mais je n'ai jamais essayé avec une airport, ce serait tout de même étonnant que cele ne marche pas.
Dans le Wireless utility, le second onglet te signale que la clé est bien connectée ?
T'as essayé de connecter ta clé au G4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Dans le deuxième onglet, quand j'enlève la clé, il me met "No device", logique
ce qui est moins logique, c'est que quand je la met , il m'indique "Disconnected"

pourtant elle est bien mise et le voyan power est allumé !


----------



## Phobos028 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est logique, le déconnecté signifie déconnecté du réseau 
ton Airport, tu l'as configuré pour avoir le ssid visible ? si non, il faut le faire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

aaaaaa
peut -être que non !!! (surement !)
tu sais ou c'est, autrement je vais chercher


----------



## Phobos028 (10 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai aucune idée d'où c'est, cela fait quelques semaines que j'ai un apple seulement, j'ai jamais vu d'Airport de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucune idée d'où c'est, cela fait quelques semaines que j'ai un apple seulement, j'ai jamais vu d'Airport de ma vie


quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

airport + clé usb asus WL-167g = incompatible ?


----------



## Fred-et-ric (10 Septembre 2006)

Et bien, avec un peu de retard, je me pose exactement la même question!
J ai reçu une clé usb pr sur un iMac G5 et je ne sais pas comment la faire fonctionner... 
Qqun a une idée???!!!


Merchich


----------

